# كلام عن الحزن والسعاده



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2009)

كلام عن الحزن والسعادة 
عندما تملآ الأحزان كل خلايانا، وتسيل من مآقينا مع الدموع
عندما نتنفسها، نشربها، ونأكلها
وننام عليها، نتغطى بها
عندما تقف غيومها السود حائلاً بيننا وبين شعاع الشمس الذي كان يداعب وجهنا كل صباح
لا نملك أن نكتب عن شيء آخر
لأننا لا نعرف سواها
السعادة، الفرح، التفاؤل
كلها تصبح ألفاظاً غريبة بالنسبة لنا
مفردات من لغة نجهلها
ربما تذكرنا أننا كنا نعرفها يوماً
لكن طعم فمنا عند النطق بها مر، كطعم الفم عندما نصحو صباحاً بعد أن أكلنا الحلوى في المساء ونسينا غسل أسناننا

أما عندما يملأ الفرح أيامنا، والبهجة ليالينا
لا يزال هناك مكان صغير لبعض الحزن
لبعض الخوف
لبعض الشجن
حتى ولو كانت ذكريات بعيدة بعيدة
نشعر بأنها يمكن أن تعود في أي لحظة
السعادة شيء هوائي، أثيري
يصعب علينا الامساك بها
ويسهل انزلاقها من بين أصابعنا
نقضي جميع لحظاتها ممسكين بتلابيبها لئلا تذهب وتتركنا
كالأطفال الصغار
الممسكين بثياب أمهم
لذا، نادراً ما نجد الوقت لنكتب عنها ونحن نحس بوجودها
وان كتبنا عنها، نكتب بعد رحيلها
ونحن نحاول قدر الامكان تذكر - أو تخيل - شكلها
قليلون هم من يمتلئون بالسعادة حتى النخاع
تسكنهم مهما مرت بهم من ظروف
وترسم على وجههم ابتسامة
والدموع لم تجف بعد على خدودهم
هؤلاء هم من يستطيع الكتابة عن الفرح والسعادة
ورسم البسمة على وجه كل من كاد ينساها
ملطوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 فبراير 2009)

موضوع راااااااائع يا سيمون 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## candy shop (21 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااا يا سيمون

شكراااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (21 فبراير 2009)

سيمون

موضوع راااااااائع جدااااااااااااااا

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك حياتك ومجهودك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل

شكرا سيمون

وربنا يباركك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع رائع
شكراااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## SALVATION (23 فبراير 2009)

_



أما عندما يملأ الفرح أيامنا، والبهجة ليالينا
لا يزال هناك مكان صغير لبعض الحزن
لبعض الخوف
لبعض الشجن​

أنقر للتوسيع...

فى منتها الجمال كلماتك سيمون
مشكوره كتيييييييييير​_


----------



## god love 2011 (12 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا سيمون
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



_      ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك _​


----------



## god love 2011 (12 مارس 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااااا يا سيمون
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



_  ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك       _​


----------



## god love 2011 (12 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> سيمون
> 
> موضوع راااااااائع جدااااااااااااااا
> 
> ...



_       ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك   _​


----------



## god love 2011 (12 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> شكرا سيمون
> 
> وربنا يباركك​



_     ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك      _​


----------



## god love 2011 (12 مارس 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *موضوع رائع
> شكراااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر
> ربنا يباركك​*



_        ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك  _​


----------



## god love 2011 (12 مارس 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> فى منتها الجمال كلماتك سيمون
> مشكوره كتيييييييييير​_



_     ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جمييييييل
ميررسى يا قمرررر*


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (13 مارس 2009)

*والدموع لم تجف بعد على خدودهم
هؤلاء هم من يستطيع الكتابة عن الفرح والسعادة
ورسم البسمة على وجه كل من كاد ينساها
==============================================

موضوع جميل

ربنا يبارك تعبك ​*


----------



## white rose (13 مارس 2009)

*قليلون هم من يمتلئون بالسعادة حتى النخاع
تسكنهم مهما مرت بهم من ظروف
وترسم على وجههم ابتسامة
والدموع لم تجف بعد على خدودهم
هؤلاء هم من يستطيع الكتابة عن الفرح والسعادة
ورسم البسمة على وجه كل من كاد ينساها*


يسلموا ايديك يا سيمون

الرب يباركك


----------



## god love 2011 (15 مارس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *موضوع جمييييييل
> ميررسى يا قمرررر*



_           ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك

_​


----------



## god love 2011 (15 مارس 2009)

bosy_love_jesus قال:


> *والدموع لم تجف بعد على خدودهم
> هؤلاء هم من يستطيع الكتابة عن الفرح والسعادة
> ورسم البسمة على وجه كل من كاد ينساها
> ==============================================
> ...



_          ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك


_​


----------



## god love 2011 (15 مارس 2009)

white rose قال:


> *قليلون هم من يمتلئون بالسعادة حتى النخاع
> تسكنهم مهما مرت بهم من ظروف
> وترسم على وجههم ابتسامة
> والدموع لم تجف بعد على خدودهم
> ...



_            ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك


_​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 مارس 2009)

*موضوع رائع يا سيمون
ربنا يبارك في حياتك وفي كل عمل تعملة يمينك 

ربنا يفرح قلبك يا جميلة 

سلام المسيح معك​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائع اختى الغالية 

تسلم ايديكى


----------



## god love 2011 (17 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا سيمون
> ربنا يبارك في حياتك وفي كل عمل تعملة يمينك
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك يا جميلة
> ...



 _         ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك

_​


----------



## god love 2011 (17 مارس 2009)

احلى ديانة قال:


> موضوع رائع اختى الغالية
> 
> تسلم ايديكى



_             ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك

_​


----------



## وليم تل (17 مارس 2009)

شكرا سيمون
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## god love 2011 (19 مارس 2009)

ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك


​


----------

